# Leviton bakelite service blocks



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Got these from the school today. Already grabbed a few handfuls before. But this time, I got a box too. I have been using these on the Christmas display. They seem kind of old. They are unpolarized... I wonder how many years they will last outside


----------



## sparky.jp (May 1, 2009)

Yikes! Non-polarized even, those are old. Darn near impossible to find the non-polarized plugs any longer.

I've heard that (hack hack) one way to make them last longer outdoors is to fill the sockets with electrical terminal grease, or white lithium grease.


----------

